# No Bootable Device--Please Restart System



## dleec1966 (Dec 5, 2017)

After the latest windows 10 update my laptop went crazy. First my Audio Surround Sound stopped working properly. Then I removed realtek he audio and tried reinstalling a new driver from realtek but that brought me to this. Any suggestions that I can perform myself or am I going to have to take to someone to get it working again. Toshiba Satellite c55 came with windows 8 but updated to 10 about 2 years ago.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you can download a copy of the Windows 10 install and create either a USB or DVD then we may be able to help you fix. Let me know when you have created this disk and or have any questions then we can proceed to the troubleshooting/ fix

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...so-files/35cde7ec-5b6f-481c-a02d-dadf465df326


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

You have the ability to restore your computer to before your latest update, for situations exactly like this. In Control Panel, choose Recovery, and Open System Restore. Click next, and you will see at least one restore point with a date next to it. There are typically more than one to choose from, depending on available options. Find the latest date before you updated, and allow this to restore. It may take a bit to complete, and you cannot use your PC while it does. It essentially "resets" your computer back in time. All of your saved data will remain, but any programs you have installed between your last restore and now may have to be reinstalled.


----------

